# Solved: Photoshop CS3 Invert Selection Issue



## ichabods (May 4, 2010)

Hello. First off I'm not especially savvy with CS3. In the past I've always taken a picture, used Select - All and then clicked Select - Inverse in order to get rid of simple backgrounds. It selects all fine but once I click inverse I get - Warning: No pixels selected. 

The pic is a .jpg (have tried on several). Obviously I've screwed something up somewhere. Any help would be appreciated.

(off to bed will check back in the a.m.)

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The inverse of Select All .. is Select None .. 
It's doing what your telling it to do ... Then warning you that nothing is selected.

You'll have to use another method to remove just the background .. Which may not be that easy.
Hopefully, This will be a little clearer when you wake up refreshed  

Don't be embarrassed .. We've all done it  
It might help if you attached a sample picture ... So we can advise the best method to remove the Background 

And Welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## ichabods (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and info Noyb. If I got embarrassed every time I had to ask a stupid question - well I'd be embarrassed a lot 

Sleep is a great cure for things like this. I realized I need to use the magic tool on the background - not just select all. Good thing I'm ok with looking silly 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good Morning ! .. Now we can get serious 

Magic wand only works in some applications for your background erasing application.

I usually select the layer and press .. CTRL+J ... This will make a new layer with a copy.
Then start erasing what I don't want.

If you know the keyboard Shortcuts .. This is pretty easy,
I Start erasing large .. then work in with a smaller bush for the finished picture.

The Bracket keys ... [ ] ... Increase or decrease the brush size.
Click .. then ... Shift click .. will connect the clicks .. and continue with shift clicks.

To increase the accuracy of my cuts .. I zoom in with the scroll wheel.
Then .. at any time .. I can press n hold the space bar .. this will callup the hand tool where i can reposition my work.
when the space bar is released .. you will return to what you were doing.

I also have a set of customized Brushes .. various sizes of Soft/Hard and Round/Square that helps.
Want a copy ??

Then, I usually grab the magic wand .. select the erased part (non-continuous) ..
Expand and Feather the selection then erase again.

This cleans up the edges of your cuts


----------



## ichabods (May 4, 2010)

Holy smoke! I knew some of that but had no idea about shortcuts (checking into those as we speak) or feathering. 

I've taken out a lot of backgrounds the hard way. I'm a small retailer and I can't tell you the number of stock photos that have ugly backgrounds. Some I've never been able to remove (lack of know-how) but I will definitely try your methods. 

I do have some brushes, mostly for the fun side of things but am lacking in the type you speak of. I would love to have a copy if it's not too much trouble.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

To Install these additional brush selections ...
COPY the file .. My Brushes.abr .... in the attached zip 
and PASTE it in the folder .. C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop **\Presets\Brushes.

Shortcuts are my Buddy ... My left hand is usually as busy as my Mouse hand


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

ichabods said:


> ...mostly for the fun side of things...


Speaking of fun stuff ...
Some of my "Fun Stuff" needs Speech Balloons Custom Shapes .. Attached if you want them.


----------



## ichabods (May 4, 2010)

I feel like I hit the jackpot! Brushes for the business side of things and fun stuff too 

Thanks - I really appreciate it!!


----------

